# New BH and winter sucks!



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

This past weekend I got a BH on my young guy. I was pretty happy overall with the performance. He maintained a happy attitude and was very attentive throughout the performance. He was not phased with performing at a new venue. All the mistakes were young dog correctable mistakes. Nothing bad happened and it was great overall experience for him. Unfortunately, I did not get any video because of an iPhone malfunction. 

In other news, came home to 2-3 inches of snow.  I was debating doing my IPO1 yet this winter, but I just don't think I will have time to be as prepared as I would like. What do others do during the winter to keep their dogs happy and fit???


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Congrats on the BH..

Let's see - you are complaining about 2 to 3 inches of snow?????


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations!

As far as IPO stuff goes, it is all weather permitting. I have snow boots and leggings and warm gloves. Crazy dog likes the cold, up to a point. 

Indoors we have various scooting around the house games, but I have to be careful with our slippery wood floor. And of course, plenty of walks and some hiking.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations on the BH. I work and play with my dog in all weather conditions. Having the right clothing makes all the difference in the world. So suggestion is to layer up and keep on trucking.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Mister C said:


> Congratulations on the BH. I work and play with my dog in all weather conditions. Having the right clothing makes all the difference in the world. So suggestion is to layer up and keep on trucking.



Yep! Congrats!! and dress for the cold. The GSD seem to love the cold and snow. I have yet to find it too cold to at least get in a nice hike and keep my dogs exercised.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on the B! I wanted to get our 3 before the bad weather hit, but it came too soon. Though, where I live is in the lake effect snow land, and where I train doesn't get as much. We were able to track in green cover last Saturday(my own house had 5" on the ground!)
My club will train year round outside. I hopefully will do some indoor therapy pool swimming to build my dogs muscle, as well as doing the peanut core strengthening exercises.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I make my dog run through deep snow to play fetch. We go skiing and snow-shoeing on the trails. I go out to quiet country roads with basically no traffic and play two-ball chuck-it. 

Every year, a few of us club members get together and rent a dog-training facility for a few hours each week to work indoors on obedience and just to do different indoor activities with our dogs. I just recently signed up for a nose-work class to keep my dog's mind stimulated. 

We get several feet of snow, and very very short days, which means that we do a lot of outdoor stuff in the dark. I use small headlamps around my dogs' necks so I can see them, have glow-in-the-dark balls and toys on me, and always carry a good flashlight. 

No snow yet here, which is awesome! Usually we are digging out by now. Normal in my area to have four-five _feet_ of snow settle down over the course of the winter.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats!

We got over 10 inches of snow last night. I started doing flyball with my GSD (he was 3 then, 6 now) during the winter for a way to keep fit and give us something to do, now I'm totally hooked on that and have trained the fastest GSD in the U-FLI league and a top 3 U-FLI GSD. I also like to do fetch more in winter than any other time, because the snow prevents the GSDs from tearing up the grass and they don't get muddy. When I get home from work we play fetch, each dog has a ball they prefer so I throw them both in slightly different directions. My non-GSDs are not as active so they chase the GSDs for a few throws and then lose interest.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

You guys are making me feel like a wuss. We just started getting down in the low 30's and night and my guys at work are bundled up like they're in a blizzard haha.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I do obedience in any weather, especially in hot summer days (keeping the dog cool and watered before & after) and bitter cold days. We don't do much tracking during the winter, but some people do some snow tracking... So in the winter its just no tracking, which I find is easiest on the dog to pick up on when spring starts, and we essentially just continue where we left off.

Oh and congrats on the BH!!! I try to practice in every weather but trial in nice weather


----------



## MimiG (Nov 12, 2014)

We have zero snow here in Calif, and Enzo's BH is coming up; so all the more reason for us to work harder with him.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Yeah... I had a good friend and training partner just buy a ranch and set-up a training club in West Palm Beach, FL. I may have to take a training vacay this winter. 

Anybody have any experience putting their dog on a treadmill? I have a relatively cheap model, that the wife would probably prefer I didn't destroy. Would he tear it up?


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats!


----------

